# Darley Moor Crits



## Mapster1989 (31 Jan 2014)

I've just got my BC racing license and I've been looking at the various races that are available to me and not too far away. 

What's everyones thoughts on the Darley Moor series? Anyone raced in it? What do you think.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Jan 2014)

Darley Moor is like any other midweek series, just take care and be sure yo can ride properly and safely in a big group before you start, unless you want to be unpopular and/or enjoy tarmac slides. Like all these short events, it can get a bit hectic.


----------



## Big John (18 Feb 2014)

Darley is nice and flat so a good choice for a novice racer. If you get dropped you can just wait for the bunch to come round and try and get back on. Remember to drop out, though, before the sprint finish if you've had to do this. No cheating! lol

It tends to be always windy up there for some reason. Be careful on the hairpin and watch out for riders grounding their pedals. Good luck!


----------

